# inspiration wanted



## llewlovesdrift (Apr 12, 2006)

hey guys, with my site im trying to upload one shoot every thursday, this thursdays done and i cant think of anything for next thursday, i thort rather than hope i bump into something i should plan something. any ideas? there are some hot rides in my town so i was thinking maybe organise a free shoot with one of them? but yer i dunno, go to my site and see what ive already done and yer just any cool ideas would be appreciated

http://llewgoodwin.blogspot.com/

thanks, llew


----------



## his4ever (Apr 19, 2006)

try taking pictures that can capture your fav. quote. I am doing scripture. (A.K.A. look at my avitar, i found these rock statues that looked like soldiers, so I said Oh Eph 6:13b how cool!) you can do it with any quote or story


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 19, 2006)

Have you got any from a back catelogue you can use?


----------



## loopy (Apr 20, 2006)

flowers, toys, self portraits, zoo, urban shots, sports, shoes, landscapes...just a couple suggestions off the top of my head


----------

